# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Gedwongen opname stoppen?

## Zwartje

Mijn vriend is donderdag in een acute psychose geraakt. Toen het tot mij doordring dat er echt iets mis was, heb ik de crisisdienst gebeld. Die heeft hem tegen zijn wil meegenomen omdat zij het als ernstig zagen. 
Hij is via de burgemeester gedwongen opgenomen en dinsdag as. moet de rechter besluiten of deze gedwongen opname voortgezet mag/moet worden.

Die hele opname is heel ingrijpend en het lijkt wel alsof hij nu door de schok van het hele gebeuren weer bij zinnen is gekomen. Geen verwardheid meer, maar hij gelooft zelf niet echt dat hij verward was. 

Ze geven hem een heel lage dosis haldol. 

Ik heb nu zelf het idee dat als hij nog langer gedwongen moet blijven, hij zo in paniek zal raken dat het juist het tegenovergestelde effect zal hebben. 
Hij lijkt al uit die psychotische toestand te zijn. 

Ik denk dat het dus veel beter is als hij naar huis komt in zijn eigen vertrouwde omgeving en niet opgesloten als in een gevangenis. En dan verder een ambulante behandeling.

Kan ik als naaste dit "eisen"? 
Hoeveel invloed heb ik en hoe en waar kan ik dat aankaarten?

Heeft iemand enig idee?

----------


## dotito

@Zwartje,

Wens je heel veel sterkte toe!!!

Do

----------


## Zwartje

IK heb vandaag met de arts gesproken. Ze willen zeker ook mijn mening weten, want ik ken hem uiteraard het beste. 
Ik heb duidelijk gezegd dat ik denk dat als ze hem nog langer tegen zijn wil daar houden, dat hij er dan nog erger aan toe is en zeker niet beter zal worden...... 
De arts gaat nu morgen de rechter niet adviseren om hem langer te houden maar ook niet om hem te ontslaan. Ze gaan zeggen dat ze twijfelen. Ze twijfelen of hij niet meteen weer in hetzelfde patroon zal vallen en dus weer in een psychose zal raken. Ze vinden dat moeilijk in te schatten. 
Ze laten het dus nu aan de rechter over....

Ik mag er ook bij zijn en zal mijn zegje kunnen doen en uiteraard zal de rechter hem ook zelf horen. Hij praat in ieder geval niet verward of zo, maar hij wil zoooo graag eruit dat dat weer overkomt alsof alles wat hij zegt alleen maar bedoeld is om eruit te komen en niet omdat hij inziet dat hij ziek is en snapt dat hij behandeld moet worden.

Ik denk echt dat nog langer blijven, hem in een vreselijke depressie zal doen belanden. En dan hebben we er nog een probleem bij. Dan moeten ze hem eerst uit die depressie zien te krijgen.. en dat zal niet gaan zolang hij in die gedwongen situatie zit.

Als ik dat zo morgen tegen de rechter zeg, zal dat helpen denken jullie?

----------


## Zwartje

Zitting is geweest. Ging er heel rustig en prima aan toe. Iedereen mocht zijn zegje doen. Hij heeft rustig geluisterd en vervolgens besloten dat de gedwongen opname niet verlengd mag worden.

We zijn dus nu weer samen thuis.
Morgen gaan we naar de psychiater om te bespreken hoe er een ambulante behandeling plaats kan vinden en hij heeft medicatie.

Ikzelf denk dat dit wel de beste oplossing is. 
Aan de andere kant begrijp ik wel de arts die bang is voor een snelle terugval als hij weer verder gaat met alles...... 
IK ben daar ook wel bang voor, maar langer blijven leek me eigenlijk nog zinlozer.

Hopelijk gaan we het onder controle krijgen en beseft hij dat hij echt over het randje gegaan is.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Zwartje,

Fijn dat de zitting is meegevallen!
Ik hoop dat je morgen meer duidelijkheid krijgt over goede begeleiding en dat jullie samen met de psych en andere hulpverleners ervoor kunnen zorgen dat je vriend niet weer terugvalt! 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Oki07

Veel sterkte en succes voor jullie beiden!

----------


## Onassa

Oki, fijn om te lezen dat de gedwonge opname van de baan is.
En met een goede psych vinden jullie vast de juiste weg wel, daar ben ik van overtuigd!
Voor nu zeg ik , gefeliciteerd!

----------


## dotito

@Zwartje,

Blij te lezen dat de gedwongen opnamen toch niet is door gegaan.Hoop van harte dat de psch.jullie goed kan helpen,zodat je vriend weer en jij natuurlijk ook een leven hebben.

Sterkte 

Do

----------


## Zwartje

Bedankt voor alle blijken van medeleven (terwijl ik jullie niet eens ken!).
Mijn vriend en ik, kennen elkaar al 27 jaar! 
Dit is echt de eerste keer dat hij in een psychose is geraakt. Daarom gingen ook meteen bij mij alle alarmbellen af omdat het zo anders was dan anders.

We zijn vandaag bij een eerste afspraak geweest. Ze hebben vooral veel gevraagd over eventuele psychische verschijnselen in zijn leven en vlak ervoor en het nu.

Ik heb wel aangegeven dat hij al zolang ik hem ken ernstige slaapproblemen heeft, die hij zelf "wegwuift". OOk dat hij bij tijden ineens erg somber en inactief kan zijn afgewisseld met periodes van erg overactief en dan vooral denken dat hij de hele wereld aankan.

Ik denk dat ze aan een vorm van manisch-depressiviteit denken en zijn nu aan het uitvissen of dat echt zo is of niet....

Hij heeft nu medicatie en is erg moe en wat vlak/star. Dat zal daar wel van komen. Hij zelf merkt dat zelf niet, want hij zegt zich juist nu rustig te voelen en niet suf.. 
Ik vraag met ook af of hij al echt snapt dat wat hij gehoord, gezien en beleefd heeft in zijn psychose niet echt was. Hij wil dat denk ik nog niet accepteren. Hij snapt wel dat hij is doorgeslagen en dat er iets mis was, maar of hij al inziet dat het een psychose was....

Zodra ze vragen met name over die ervaring, klapt hij dicht en ontkent het. Hij zegt geen stemmen te hebben gehoord... Maar hij heeft wel stemmen gehoord, alleen hij denkt volgens mij nog steeds dat ze echt waren...
Af en toe lijkt het even door te dringen en dan lijkt hij dit meteen weg te duwen.

Ze bouwen nu dus eerst een periode van rust in. Want hij is echt zooooo moe..... 
Over een week komt een vervolg gesprek en dan gaan ze kijken hoe het dan is en welke behandeling geschikt zou kunnen zijn. Ik dacht dat ze meteen iets zouden gaan doen, maar de insteek is dat iemand eerst moet wennen aan die medicijnen en rusten en wellicht ook aan het idee moet gaan wennen dat er wel degelijk iets mis is.

Ik ben ook heel moe. En weet ook niet zo goed wat te doen behalve maar gewoon voor hem koken en zorgen dat hij kan rusten en zo....

Het is echt een enorme schok om iemand met wie je al 27 jaar lief en leed deelt ineens zo te zien. Ik moet bij mij ook nog helemaal landen en doordringen. Het is toch moeilijk te geloven dat iemand stemmen hoort en dingen ziet die er niet zijn....

----------


## dotito

Kan ik wel aan nemen Zwartje dat dat voor jou ook niet gemakkelijk moet zijn.Probeer ook maar als het kan de nodige rust te nemen voor u zelf.Ja stemmen horen is iets raar he,hoe komt dat wie zal het weten.

Serkte

----------


## Zwartje

Ik kan me voorstellen dat als je dingen ziet en hoort, ze voor jou heel echt zijn. Ik hoor nu bijv. kinderen buiten spelen. Stel nu dat iemand ineens tegen mij zegt dat die kinderstemmen er niet zijn en ook die kinderen niet... Dan zou ik dat niet geloven. Want ik zie en hoor het toch?
Toch schijnt het dat mensen toch op een gegeven moment kunnen gaan inzien dat wat ze hoorden en zagen niet echt was. Zijn er mensen die daar ervaring mee hebben?
Het lijkt mij echt een heel angstige ervaring om te moeten begrijpen dat je dingen ziet/hoort die er niet zijn. Je kunt jezelf dan niet meer vertrouwen.. want hoe weet je dan ooit nog of wat je hoort/ziet geen waan is?

Als geestelijk gezonde denk je dat je toch door moet hebben dat iets niet echt is.... maar als ik er me erin probeer te verplaatsen, kan ik me dus voorstellen dat het heel moeilijk is om dat te begrijpen.

----------


## Zwartje

Even een update.
Mijn vriend is nu in een heel diep gat gevallen. Hij moet elke week naar de psychiater van de GGZ. Ze zijn bezig om hem op medicijnen in te stellen denk ik. Hij heeft nu 3 dingen.
Twee antidepressiva en 1 middel tegen psychose.

Vooralsnog gebeurt er niks. Hij ligt de hele dag apatisch op de bank, slaapt het liefst de hele dag en nacht. Praat nauwelijks. Heeft zijn telefoon dicht en heeft tot nu toe niemand gesproken van zijn vrienden/familie en zijn partner van zijn werk. 

Ik blijf hopen dat die medicijnen hem toch eens wat uit dat dal gaan trekken. Ikzelf heb het er heel moeilijk mee. IK ben letterlijk uitgevloerd. Het kost zoveel energie om zelf "normaal" te blijven en niet meegezogen te worden in die enorme angsten en zwartheid en negativiteit. Hij ziet alleen maar enorme donkere wolken, meent dat zijn leven afgelopen is. Kan zich moeilijk los maken van het idee dat hij "vermoord" zal worden. 
Maak mij ook af en toe bang met zijn "voorspellingen" dat alle ellende nog moet gaan beginnen...

Ik heb een paar enorme huilbuien gehad en wissel van machteloosheid, naar boosheid, naar angst, naar enorm verdriet.
Ik probeer mijn leven zoveel mogelijk gewoon te houden. Werken, bij mensen op bezoek, uit eten etc. Maar eerlijk gezegd voelt het alsof het allemaal niet echt is. Ik speel vrolijk en gewoon, maar ik zou het liefste ook op de bank gaan zitten en niks meer doen.

Ik vind het allemaal heel zwaar.
Ik herken mijn vriend niet meer terug. Mijn hele leven staat op zijn kop en is totaal veranderd. 

Ik moet denk ik geduld hebben, omdat dit soort dingen tijd nodig heeft. Maar... hoe lang en ga ik dat volhouden?

----------


## dotito

@Zwartje,

Kan ik me wel inbeelden dat dit allemaal niet gemakkelijk voor je moet zijn.Wens jou nogmaals heel veel sterkte toe,en hopelijk komt er snel verbetering in.

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## gossie

Hallo Zwartje, 

Het is nog al wat, waar jij voorstaat. Je vriend in een ernstige depressie en misschien psychose!. Vandaar dat de psych hem 1x in de week wilt zien. Instellen op medicatie kan een paar weken duren. Ik hoop dat je vriend ook bij die psych zijn verhaal kwijt kan? Medicatie en praten gaat vaak samen.

En voor jouw, Zwartje, hoop ik ook dat jij je verhaal kwijt kan op je werk, vrienden en/of fam. en/of hier gewoon op de site "MediCity"'? Want dit is niet niks. En ik kan me voorstellen dat je helemaal op bent. Dingen regelen voor je vriend. En jezelf beter voordoen, dan het werkelijk met jouw zelf is. Schroom niet, want nu ben je ook een mantelzorger. Denk aan jezelf. Neem je ruimte als het kan. Als het niet gaat, met afspraken , kun je ze ook afzeggen.

Zwartje, ik wens je heel veel sterkte en beterschap met je vriend. En ook sterkte, beterschap voor je vriend.



lieve groet, Gossie

----------


## Zwartje

Gossie, bedankt voor je begripvolle reactie. Dat doet me goed.
Als ik denk dat ik het echt niet meer trek, ga ik hulp zoeken bij de GGZ of de huisarts.

Jullie zijn lief.
 :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Zwartje,

Verdrietig om te horen dat je vriend in een diep gat is gevallen  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat de medicijnen en de gesprekken met de psych ervoor zorgen dat je vriend zich weer wat beter gaat voelen, maar dat zal veel tijd nodig hebben...
Je leven is ineens heel anders dan je gewend was en het is moeilijk en kost tijd en geduld om daar op een (voor jou en je vriend) goede manier mee om te (leren) gaan. Hopelijk vind je zoals Siri aangeeft de kracht om bij je vriend te blijven en als je het nodig hebt zoek dan hulp bij je huisarts, familie, vrienden of iemand anders die jou wil en kan helpen!
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en moed toe in deze moeilijke tijd!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

